# Movie recommendations



## Kitoth (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out what movies to rent or to even buy along the lines of action, adventure, drama and thriller mix.

For instance I like Band of Brother, AVP, Resident evil, Die hard series, Constantine, Swat, Behind enemy lines(first movie), and others like Iron Man, and Indiana Jones stuff. 

So does anyone have any recommendations for movies along those lines whether just released or within the next 2 weeks to been out for a while. I'd love to find a good sniper based movie maybe a modern type setting but a war film is ok. I don't need obvious choices such as Dark Knight and those big notables that usually are on top of lists. I'm looking for something that maybe i wanted to see in theaters or buy but needed more of a review on it such as Rules of engagement which i picked up a few weeks ago. So please if you got some good ones that may seem off the radar please let me know.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 29, 2008)

If you haven't seen the Bourne series, you might enjoy those movies.  Maybe "Escape from New York" and "Escape from L.A.".  Hellboy, possibly.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 29, 2008)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 29, 2008)

I would say Wanted and Eastern Promises to start.

The Matrix series?

I enjoy 8mm too, and that would fit. As long as you don't mind Nicolas Cage


----------



## Frasque (Dec 30, 2008)

Try "Darkman" & "Army of Darkness".


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 30, 2008)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang, The Boondock Saints, Momento(sp?), and Saint... those will fit nearly any prefernce...


----------



## Attaman (Dec 30, 2008)

If you just want straight-up action, Shoot 'em Up is a good movie.  It makes up what it lacks in plot with sheer gunplay.

"The Rock" (no, not the wrestler) was a pretty decent movie too.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 30, 2008)

terminator2, 300, the curious case of benjamin button, 007 tomorrow never dies, iron man, the dark knight, superbad, death sentence.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 30, 2008)

Enemy At The Gates (sniper based WWII) - Brilliant movie
Hellboy is good as well


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 30, 2008)

Equilibrium. Especially if you like the Matrix.


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 30, 2008)

Well like i said I'm looking for kind off the titles that are or were not huge hits. I mean i gave examples of movies i liked as far as what I'm looking into.

I've seen several posts saying Dark Knight, Matrix, Bourne series, Terminator, Hellboy. etc

These are big name titles ones i either own or plan to get more so on Dark Knight.

I'm trying to find movies that have a n ice story and good action that may be not recommended by critics but actually worth it.

I plan to get Wanted, Behind enemy lines:Columbia and some of the upcoming and new ones everyone expects to see or get.

Enemy At The Gates i did see and i agree it was very good. Its movies like that where it was not such a huge name where i'd love to ifind more of.

I'm hoping to find more war based or modern stuff where tactics and drama and action are a good mix.

Other movies i've seen or own to help btw:
AVp series
Aliens series
Bourne series(love this series and wish they made more)
Constantine
Iron Man
Stargate tv series
24 tv series
The Marine
Dark Knight
Hellboy
Terminator series
Face off

Based on that lsit of seen or own movies, you can see what i mean. looking for more underrated or direct to dvd stuff that maybe where good movies but not mentioned much ya know?

Enemy At The Gates was a good idea what i mean. though it was not direct to dvd.


----------



## fangborn (Dec 30, 2008)

in bruges is a good one.​


----------



## Attaman (Dec 30, 2008)

If you can find it, the original "Assault on Precinct 13", in addition to "The Rock" recommendation from earlier.


----------



## Not A Fox (Dec 31, 2008)

Right, heres my recomendations:

Dark City, 

The Thirteenth Floor, 

American History X, 

Into The Wild,

The Machinist,

Letters From Iwo Jima,

Heavy Metal,

and Jacob's Ladder.


The Muppet Movie, Mirrormask, and Interstella 5555 is optional.


AND PINEAPPLE EXPRESS I FORGOT PINEAPPLE EXPRESS


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 31, 2008)

those sound good I'll write them down, just curious is there any other movies that are well i guess one would say based off someone like a marksmen or sniper or special ops? Like Enemy At The Gates had two snipers basically seeking each other, anything along the lines of that or yes even as a comparison the Segal movies where he is a special ops and is a one man army basically. those kind of movies tend to have good action and sometimes a really good story to them.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 31, 2008)

Anything dystopian, upon further introspection.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 31, 2008)

~Sorry for the double post~


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 31, 2008)

Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children (awesome CG movie)

Southpark Movie: Bigger, Longer and Uncut (sweet)

As for normal movies::::

Have you seen Alex Cross' movies? Try 'em... Along Came A Spider, Kiss the Girls

Pirates of the Caribbean Trilogy

Kill Bill Vol. 1 and Vol. 2

I, Robot

Ultraviolet

Hero (Jet Li films are awesome)

Romeo Must Die

Cradle 2 the Grave

The One

Unleashed

Rogue Assasin

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon

Half Past Dead

xXx

xXx State of the Union

Fast and the Furious 1,2,3

Can't remember the others...


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Jan 1, 2009)

Spirit: Stallion of the Cimmaron. best movie I've ever seen


----------



## Kitoth (Jan 1, 2009)

ok the ones i don't have or have already seen do sound good, but how bout a step higher. Anyone know a good site or two that lists movies on dvd past and present by genre and maybe even suggest similar movies if you look at lets say Bourne Identity?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 1, 2009)

SuperSwede88 said:


> Spirit: Stallion of the Cimmaron. best movie I've ever seen



Go figure.

Anyway, some of the movies I've seen lately are pretty decent. 

I saw Valkyrie, Doubt, and Good Night and Good Luck. The third one isn't a new release, in fact, it's pretty old, but I liked it.

Valkyrie is....meh. I thought it would be a lot more dramatic but if you know about the attempts made on Hitler's life, then it sort of makes the entire movie an exercise in futility because you know how it'll end. It's almost like they tried to make it a 007 movie set in WWII Germany and then threw in historical factoids here and there. Still, it wasn't that bad. 

Doubt. Doubt was better than Valkyrie, and a lot darker and more dramatic. 1964 Catholic school that just accepts their first black kid, a suspected kiddy diddling priest, and a bunch of Catholic school teachers (all of them women, all of them good actors) make this movie very entertaining and watchable, if that's your sort of thing. It had a sense of controlled suspense, and the ending was fairly disturbing. There's no violence or sex or gore, but there's a lot of social politicking at work.

Good Night and Good Luck is about the Senator McCarthy era, and Ed Murrow, the reporter who stood up to him by engaging in verbal warfare with the Communist witch hunter. Very good movie overall.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Go figure.
> 
> Anyway, some of the movies I've seen lately are pretty decent.
> 
> ...




No, it's from 2005.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 1, 2009)

Saw Benjamin Button in a special theater that presented the movie with digital image.
Great Movie.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 1, 2009)

Sin City
V for Vendetta
Batman Returns
Pan's Labyrinth
The Crow
From Dusk til Dawn
Planet Terror
The Saw series
Lord of the Rings series
1408
Underworld series
The Golden Compass
Sweeney Todd


----------



## Laze (Jan 2, 2009)

NAFFY said:


> Jacob's Ladder.


 
Don't want to traumatise the poor thing.

But hey if you want to head down that route, watch this, then _Irreversible_. Freaking nutjob French movie where the scenes are played in reverse order.

_Mirrormask _was very good though, I second that notion.

There's also _Crank_, I think the original poster would like that a lot considering the flicks they originally came out with. Rather silly little action movie staring Jason Statham being the typically foul mouthed, well 'ard action guy we all know and love him as. Only this time he's jacked on some drug by bored drug lords that'll kill him if he falls asleep. It's oddly hillarious throughout.


----------



## Alchera (Jan 2, 2009)

Some of the ones I would have suggested have been said, but Persepolis is one I'd definitely look into.


----------



## Skullmiser (Jan 2, 2009)

I just watched Star Trek First Contact again. Maybe you would like it since you liked resident evil, and the Borg are cybernetic zombies.


----------



## Doggeh (Jan 4, 2009)

I highly recommend The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. Its nearly 3 hours long but it keeps you entertained. 

And though I havn't seen it yet myself, Slumdog Millionaire. I hear nothing but good things about it and plan on seeing it very soon.


----------

